# Testing the waters - Santa Monica, CA.



## GentleGiant (Jul 23, 2004)

Okay, I'm not looking for a group right now, but might be in the future.
I'm going to lovely Santa Monica, California, sometime this Fall (maybe to stay ), and I was wondering if anyone could provide me with some info on the area, RPG-wise.
Are there any good FLGS?
What's the general gaming situation?
Any local RPG clubs/societies/whatnots?
Any groups who might have openings sometime this Fall/Winter (within reasonable distance of Santa Monica, I'm not quite sure what the public transportation situation is like in and around LA (transit times/availability/prices etc))?

Thanks in advance for any info (feel free to expand on the list above)

Claus aka GentleGiant


----------



## kiznit (Aug 5, 2004)

*Los Angeles gaming*

Check out Aero Hobbies on Santa Monica and Yale.

There's also a strong gaming/fantasy group called Enigma based out of UCLA... I'm too lazy to run a search, but I know they have an easy-to-find website.

public transportation in L.A. is kind of a joke, but it does exist. Santa Monica actually has some of the nicest routes.  There's an LA metro site that will give info on all your travel need and fares.

Good luck!  See you in the area in a couple of months!


----------



## GentleGiant (Aug 7, 2004)

Hey Kiznit, thanks for answering.
I was beginning to think that Western LA was a dead zone gaming wise.

Aero Hobbies seems to be only 5 minutes away from where I'm going to stay, so I'll definitely check that out.

I have to say, though, that the Enigma homepage looks rather... lackluster. And it hasn't been updated in a long time.
Hopefully I can get in touch with other gamers in the area through other means.


----------



## Doc_Klueless (Nov 24, 2004)

kiznit said:
			
		

> There's also a strong gaming/fantasy group called Enigma based out of UCLA... I'm too lazy to run a search, but I know they have an easy-to-find website.



 here's the link to Enigma @ UCLA


----------

